# Engine mount replacement



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

Anyone know of a DIY anywhere? I searched, can't seem to find anything. Replacing the right side mount, others seem to be in good shape. Thanks!


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (availrva)*

No DIY that I'm aware of....I just pulled the big mounting bracket that holds the sway bar bushing and engine mount...I put a long socket in the "alignment hole" to keep subframe and body aligned (you'll see hole..look straight up) while I had the bracket outa there..do one side at a time...Two of the mounting bolts are stretch torqued one time use only..so buy those at your dealer...I bought a "stubby ratchet wrench 13mm to get at the mount top nut..worked like a charm. Took me an afternoon to do both side mounts..both mine were seepin fluid.


----------



## 02GLXWag6stk (May 23, 2008)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (spitpilot)*

Lots of good DIY info on PW:
http://www.passatworld.com/for...79990


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (02GLXWag6stk)*

Great, thanks a lot guys! Guess I'll go get a stubby 13mm wrench, it'll probably be useful for other jobs in this tight engine bay.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (availrva)*


_Quote, originally posted by *availrva* »_Great, thanks a lot guys! Guess I'll go get a stubby 13mm wrench, it'll probably be useful for other jobs in this tight engine bay.








 Get stubby "gear wrench" (combo wrench where the box end ratchets, I picked up a set for 1/2price on sale @ Snears worth the $30 for just this project!)..worked like a champ on those top mount nuts!!!










_Modified by spitpilot at 8:05 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (spitpilot)*

Yep, went to Rears and got 2 8pc. sets for $40 each hahaa.. Thought they were Craftsman brand, but they're 'Gear Force' .. Hopefully hold up OK.


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_...Two of the mounting bolts are stretch torqued one time use only..so buy those at your dealer...

The passatworld DIY linked here said only the rearmost bolt is the stretch bolt. I can't find a good pic of the engine mounts in the Bently, otherwise I'd check that. Know the bolt size by chance?
Also, does my 99 take GL4 or GL5 trans fluid?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (availrva)*

Look in Bentley under Front Suspension assembly...you'll see pic...the bolts you need to remove to pull the engine mount support blocks are "#27 and #28" 28 is the stretch torqued bolt "81 ft lbs + 1/4 turn"...bolt size is 12mm (1.5 thread pitch) X 110 mm long. Its the back bolt that goes thru subframe and into the body. The # 27 bolts are torqued to 55 ft lb and are 10mmX 70mm long. There are two of these per side... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (spitpilot)*

Awesome, thanks a lot man. Found the page, the bolts are #26 and #27 , but I figured it out. That helps a a lot, I'll just bring the Bentley to the dealer to order the bolts. Think I may just get another mount too and do both sides. Thanks again, your help is always spot on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (availrva)*

Do just one side at a time..and I used a long socket to lock the alignment hole with subframe while I had things out;...went back in like a charm! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## availrva (Oct 3, 2002)

*Re: Engine mount replacement (spitpilot)*

Finally did the job yesterday. Everything went smoothly, and quickly. Think it took the most amount of time cleaning the oil and sh*t off the old brackets







.. Socket in the alignment holes didn't work perfectly because it kept falling out. So I kinda held it there as I threaded the bolts back in and it worked well. Checked the alignment after everything was back together and the dr. side was right on. The pass side was a little off, but pretty close. Shifts are quiet and smooth now! Thanks fellas


----------

